
South San Jose school district decides to close three schools - jseliger
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/02/02/south-san-jose-school-district-decides-to-close-three-schools/
======
jseliger
The essential part:

 _The valley’s high cost of housing has contributed to a drop in student
enrollment. As families with young children flee to more affordable areas, Oak
Grove has lost more than 200 students annually for the past four years. That’s
projected to cost the district $2.3 million this year._

California also has the highest poverty rate:
[http://www.politifact.com/california/statements/2017/jan/20/...](http://www.politifact.com/california/statements/2017/jan/20/chad-
mayes/true-california-has-nations-highest-poverty-rate-w/) due to its absurd
cost of housing: [https://slate.com/business/2018/01/california-bill-
sb827-res...](https://slate.com/business/2018/01/california-bill-
sb827-residential-zoning-transit-awesome.html)

------
DrScump

      Closing an elementary campus could save from $600K-$700K a year
    

... and that's just in operating costs. Any campus that is closed permanently
and converted to housing would make tens of millions. My old elementary school
property in Cupertino, for example, was developed into half parkland, half new
housing.

